# Blackader - 7 month old rabbit needs special home SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of his life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: male.
Age(s): 7 months.
Name(s): Blackadder
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated but not ready to leave us until the 9th Nov. We can reserve him until then.
Reason for rehoming: Children lost interest in him.
Will the group be split: He needs a home with a spayed female rabbit. We can assist with bonding if required. 
Other: Blackadder is a very special bun as he has an allergy to hay. This means his new owners will have to provide fresh grass for him to eat instead of hay. Really friendly bun.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

He is so cute! Hope he finds a forever home soon...


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Allergic to hay?! Ah, bless him, he's a real cutie.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates! We have tried Blackadder on several types of redigrass and Timothy hay. Some he reacts to, some he is fine with and he does not react at all. 

I will go into detail with anyone interested in him, but its good news for the little boy as it makes his diet easy to manage now. All he needs now is a girlfriend and a home. He has the most wonderful personality and is such a happy thing


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now 11 months old and still waiting for a home. Here are some up to date photos.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blackadder is still waiting for a home.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You are kidding!!! He is such a gorgeous little man though!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope you can all see this video!

Blackadder needs a home 2 - YouTube


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Blackadder has now gone to a new home!


----------

